# Dry Ice hash house



## Hushpuppy (Jan 4, 2016)

So I like to make dry ice hash with all of my trim. But the one problem that I have with it is the trim can get rather dusty sometimes if I let the trim cure too long. While shaking out the resin glands, you can get a lot of fly away material that will get everywhere in the room. So I decided to build a containment of some sort to try to keep at least the larger portion of that material on the glass. Here are a couple pics of my design.  The open bottom of the house sets over a sheet of glass that I got out of a storm door. I use 5gal bubble bags but I stretch them over a 3gal bucket and hang it inside the top hole. I shake the bucket down into the top hole of the house and it works ideally to hold in all of the material.

I used it this afternoon to make some hash and it worked ideally  I forgot to take pics of the process or I would post them, sorry. 

View attachment hash house1.jpg


View attachment hash house2.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 4, 2016)

Wow, nice construction. Looks almost like a light hood.

I had the same problem so I contained my whole shaker...

The material goes in the top container and the dry sift falls to the bottom. I still have to scrape the sides of the bottom container but it's not too bad.

I also got tired of hand shaking this and bought a Harbor Freight paint shaker and they work great together. 

View attachment drysift-1.jpg


View attachment drysift-2.jpg


View attachment drysift-3.jpg


View attachment drysift-4.jpg


View attachment drysiftstash.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Jan 5, 2016)

Very nice work both of you....puts some epic thoughts in my head.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 5, 2016)

Great ideas hush and Hackerman.  Thanks!


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 5, 2016)

Great ideas,  I fallowed this way and works good
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63823


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 5, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> So I like to make dry ice hash with all of my trim. But the one problem that I have with it is the trim can get rather dusty sometimes if I let the trim cure too long. While shaking out the resin glands, you can get a lot of fly away material that will get everywhere in the room. So I decided to build a containment of some sort to try to keep at least the larger portion of that material on the glass. Here are a couple pics of my design. The open bottom of the house sets over a sheet of glass that I got out of a storm door. I use 5gal bubble bags but I stretch them over a 3gal bucket and hang it inside the top hole. I shake the bucket down into the top hole of the house and it works ideally to hold in all of the material.
> 
> I used it this afternoon to make some hash and it worked ideally  I forgot to take pics of the process or I would post them, sorry.


 
NICE WORK! Looks like a roof curb to me. love to see more. I have ALOT of trim im not sure what to do with. most all popcorn but lots of trics. Is shatter still popular? why is dry ice hash better than conventional?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2016)

Love that stuff,,,yum yum.


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 5, 2016)

I actually don't do any dry sifting any more. Too many terpenes are lost in dry sifting. Now, I take my popcorn and skif and make pucks out of it and then press it for Rosin. This rosin thing is getting pretty solid and the taste is totally unbelievable. I have pressed my lower grade dry sift and my lower grade bubble hash and got some incredible rosin. From bottom of the line stuff that's barely smokable to top of the line stuff that's pretty incredible.... all in one squeeze. LOL


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 6, 2016)

Hackerman said:


> I actually don't do any dry sifting any more. Too many terpenes are lost in dry sifting. Now, I take my popcorn and skif and make pucks out of it and then press it for Rosin. This rosin thing is getting pretty solid and the taste is totally unbelievable. I have pressed my lower grade dry sift and my lower grade bubble hash and got some incredible rosin. From bottom of the line stuff that's barely smokable to top of the line stuff that's pretty incredible.... all in one squeeze. LOL


 
WOW, cool.. no idea what u are talking about. do u think this would be the best idea for top quality popcorn?? Where do i read, learn. THANKS


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 6, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7tWlc3vBaE

well thats just one video, there are many many many videos out there of how to make Rosin... seems pretty simple and the return is pretty darn good compared to oils made with solvents... havnt tried it yet myself but id love to since i got some amazing bud thats just totally caked with trichomes...


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 6, 2016)

I have been in a thread over at ICMag for a while and the program is getting pretty solid. If anyone is interested, I'll start a thread here on it and post some of the basics. A hair straightener, a quick-grip hand clamp and some parchment paper is all you need to get started. I do it a little differently but many people are using hair straighteners and getting awesome results. 

I'll warn you, the yield from low quality stuff is only about 10%. Pressing keif is closer to 20%. Some strains do better or worse. However, if you're like me, you have way more pot than you can smoke or give away so I have plenty to play with.

I will say this, it's the best stuff I have ever smoked in almost 50 years of smoking pot. The taste is incredible.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 6, 2016)

Please start a thread.  I am hanging on your guys every word.  We did dry ice hash and mr rb pressed it with a drill press. What do we have? Hash? 

see, i need info. Thanks you guys.


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 6, 2016)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72898


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank you Hackerman, tell me do you have screen on the bottom of that tote?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 7, 2016)

Hey Hackerman that's a nifty dry sifter  I like that. 

Rose; if you did the dry ice method and got the amber/green 'sandy' then you have hash. I also press mine with a screw press that I bought online. It makes nice little pucks that can be 2-4grams in size. I also heat my press to make the trichomes stick together better and hold their "puck" form.
Also, it looks like he does have a screen glued in place over a cut-out in the bottom of the top container to shake the trichs through.

Hack: if you want to do that info here you are welcome to do so, or you can start a whole new thread on "heat pressing" trim for rosin extraction. I think it would be worth having that information here on this forum


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 7, 2016)

Yep, that's a screen. I originally had 4 boxes stacked with different screen sizes in each but it was a PITA so I went with just one screen. I think it was 100u, maybe 90u.

There is a video of it working in post #17 of this thread... http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69978

I could never seem to get real good quality hash from any dry sift. Once in a while, I would get something that would press "Frenchy" style but it would usually have too much debris in it to press properly. Even with small screen sizes it wasn't great like the ice water hash that's full melt bubble hash.

I have some dry sift that I tried pressing for rosin and it worked out pretty well.


----------

